

Sex Education in Europe Turns to Urging More Births - boise
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/09/business/international/sex-education-in-europe-turns-to-urging-more-births.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=photo-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news

======
dzdt
"Peak population" is something the experts have seen coming for awhile but is
just starting to make the popular zeitgeist. Projections are for world peak
population to occur between 2050 and 2100. The perhaps surprising bit is after
peak population comes fairly steep population decline, NOT a gradual leveling
off. Expect pro-reproduction policy to be more and more of a thing as that
event approaches!

~~~
macho_pikachu
Every policy debate should come with an investment club advisory only visible
to those who purchased a Sony 3d TV and the requisite glasses.

 _Invest in Stem Cell Research! for food and pleasure_

Brought to you by Sony 3d TV.

